# Fluval LED



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Bob B,

I purchased my first one (36") last spring and this fall I purchased a 48" for my 75 gallon. Here is a comparison I did of the Fluval F&P 2.0 verses two comparable fixtures. BTW, currently (1/12/17) Ken's Fish has them (as well as Aquaclear, Fluval canister filters, FX filters) on sale @-10%.....coupon code *fluval*.

30 gallon w/36" Fluval F&P 2.0


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I currently have a 24" version of this light over a 40 gallon cube. For me, I found the multi-function button kinda a PITA (only negative). I have the light on a timer and really only need to deal with the button when I want to adjust the intensity. On the positive side, the fixture puts out a lot of light and has a decent spread pattern for my tank. The fixture is completely water proof which is good as I dumped it into the tank once. For the money, I would get another one of these if I was in the need of another fixture.


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> I currently have a 24" version of this light over a 40 gallon cube. For me, I found the multi-function button kinda a PITA (only negative). I have the light on a timer and really only need to deal with the button when I want to adjust the intensity. On the positive side, the fixture puts out a lot of light and has a decent spread pattern for my tank. The fixture is completely water proof which is good as I dumped it into the tank once. For the money, I would get another one of these if I was in the need of another fixture.




I have one over my 55 and I loved how it lit everything up. Obviously that's an led perk from any light but it has done wonder with my plants.








First picture is my tank this past Sunday








And this is my tank today. I have bulbs on the right bare side which have sprouted to three inches or so and some more of the medium size midground plants have done well. Most noticeably the left side plants you can see how quickly it's grown. I'm certainly happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Roy, i read your comparison/review of the fluval 2.0. very informative. how do you account for an open top par of 145 at 14" (20h) and 116 at 12" (30)? i assume the probe was directly under the fixtures for both tanks. thanks.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

I kind of wish they had a true 30" version of this light. Any one know how dim the sides are if a 24" was used on a 30" tank?


----------



## fishman922 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a 24" one and I am very happy with it. The button is annoying sometimes (I leave it on a cheap Walmart timer) when trying to adjust intensity. 
As for the sides being dim i haven't noticed it being any dimmer on the sides vs the middle of the tank. (32" inch wide tank)
The exception to this is right at the surface of the water, but I also have it ~1inch from the water surface. I got it because it was local and the build quality is fantastic, look up the aquarium co-op build review. Darn tough lights.
I have had no light difficulties in growing my plants, and had to dim it a bit to stop algae. (tank is also 25 tall, 22-23 to the gravel.)

Edit: FYI the button doesn't work right when wet. That is based on my observation, it will freak out when wet but that is because of how the button works.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks fishman, I might consider it since I'm back to T5's since after my Finnex Planted+ died.

I saw a video stating the buttons work better on the Fluval if you fingers are completely dry and use the bottom of your finger not the tips.


----------



## fishman922 (Oct 26, 2016)

PhilthyMcnasty said:


> Thanks fishman, I might consider it since I'm back to T5's since after my Finnex Planted+ died.
> 
> I saw a video stating the buttons work better on the Fluval if you fingers are completely dry and use the bottom of your finger not the tips.


Yep. My method is to "swipe" the button rather than press it... Once you get the hang of it it's fine. basically it has to do with the conduction in your finger. Seriously though I mess with the button maybe once week, and usually because i hit it by accident.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

milesm said:


> Roy, i read your comparison/review of the fluval 2.0. very informative. how do you account for an open top par of 145 at 14" (20h) and 116 at 12" (30)? i assume the probe was directly under the fixtures for both tanks. thanks.


Hi @milesm,

You are correct, the numbers for the 20 gallon seem 'off'; I rechecked the reading I wrote down at the time and the 145 was what I recorded. The 30 gallon seems to almost exactly match the Fluval F&P 2.0 specs. I suspect that the reason was a poor tester (me!). The middle of my 20 gallon is filled with two large pieces of Malaysian driftwood and a large grouping of 10" C. wendtii. So instead of taking the measurements directly below the fixture, like I did with the other tanks, I took the readings within a couple of inches of the front glass. This probably cause the sensor not only to pick up the direct light from the fixture but also the reflected light off of the glass....my bad!


----------



## Sius (Nov 3, 2016)

I have two Fresh&Plant 2.0 36" lights on my 40B and love them. The picture is from last night. I rarely touch the buttons. Just using a simple timer. I like the peace of mind of the 3 year warranty and the fact that they are "waterproof" since the tank is open.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't wait for mine to arrive this weekend. Bought a 48" to put on my 55g to replace a 2xT5HO fixture. First foray into LED lights.


----------



## yakal (Sep 4, 2015)

work wonders in my tank, highly recommended. i have it hooked on a simple on off timer and works great, no fancy sunrise sunset stuff


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Im getting mine tomorrow! I'm pairing it with a finnex ray 2 on my 60 gallon to hopefully get it high light.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got mine today in the mail. Finally had a chance to install it tonight and for the first time I've seen my plants pearling!

One disappointing thing was the cap of the waterproof connector from the light to the power brick was cracked upon arrival. Thankfully all the pieces were there and I was able to superglue it back together. Hope it holds up and good thing the cords are long enough where I don't see that connector taking a dip anytime soon.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @zzyzx85,

Yes, the lights do put out a lot of PAR, you may need to adjust your photoperiod downward or reduce the brightness to avoid algae issues...what for the next couple of weeks.

Fluval Aquatics Warranty Service Website

Phone: Customer Service - (800) 724-2436


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

@Seattle_Aquarist: Yeah, that was an immediate concern of mine when I flicked it on lol. Unfortunately I'm gone for the next two weeks on my next rotation so I asked my parents to keep an eye on it for me.


----------



## Justboose (Jan 26, 2017)

Will this light work for a hi-tech planted tank?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Justbooze,

Welcome to TPT!

Both of my tanks that have the Fluval LED's are high tech.


----------



## bigblueallday (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I have the origonal aqualife and planted on my 75 G now, 2x 24in. models. I loved them on my 54 corner, my plants would pearl within a few hours but but since i've upgraded to the 75 they haven't done nearly as well. I find this odd seing as how the distance between the lights and substrate has atually decreased.

Any thoughts on why this would occur? I havent changed anything, still on ei dosing.

Do you think adding a 48 in. 2.0 model would fix my problem?

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------

